
Booting Sage Computer – A Subjective Retrospective - Ankaios
http://suddendisruption.blogspot.com/search/label/Stride%20Micro
======
saundby
There are so many lessons here--hiring, clear communications, having a network
to draw on, not getting personally overstretched, not giving someone else a
chance to take the keys to the kingdom.

And how things out of the blue--personal vendettas of outsiders, for example,
turning into major distractions and money sinks.

